# [RISOLTO]totem:impossibile trovare il plugin playbin

## magowiz

non riesco a installare totem per colpa di un plugin mancante : playbin

```
GStreamer-0.10

checking GStreamer 0.10 playbin plugin... no

configure: error:

                                        Cannot find required GStreamer-0.10 plugin 'playbin'.

                                        It should be part of gst-plugins-base. Please install it.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/totem-1.4.2-r1/work/totem-1.4.2/config.log

!!! ERROR: media-video/totem-1.4.2-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  totem-1.4.2-r1.ebuild, line 136:   Called gnome2_src_compile

  gnome2.eclass, line 63:   Called gnome2_src_configure

  gnome2.eclass, line 59:   Called econf '--disable-vanity' '--disable-gtk' '--with-dbus' '--enable-nautilus' '--disable-lirc' '--disable-nvtv' '--disable-mozilla' '--without-mozilla' '--enable-gstreamer=0.10' 'MOZILLA_PLUGINDIR=/usr/lib/nsbrowser' '--disable-gtk-doc'

  ebuild.sh, line 541:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

ho provato anche a installare gst-plugins-base ma l'errore rimane, inoltre non trovo tale plugin tra quelli disponibili da installare. 

Inoltre ho provato a cercare playbin e me lo trova : 

```
 # locate playbin

/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.8/libgstplaybin.la

/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.8/libgstplaybin.so

/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstplaybin.a

/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstplaybin.la

/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstplaybin.so

/usr/portage/media-libs/gst-plugins/files/gst-plugins-0.8.8-gstplaybin_subfont.patch

```

Come posso fare?Last edited by magowiz on Thu Sep 14, 2006 9:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## magowiz

ho anche provato a riemergere liboil come suggerito in questo thread : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-467026-highlight-playbin.html ma non ha funzionato: sempre lo stesso errore.

----------

## nikko96

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> non riesco a installare totem per colpa di un plugin mancante : playbin
> 
> Come posso fare?

 

La risposta sembra essere in quelle righe di codice che hai postato

```
Cannot find required GStreamer-0.10 plugin 'playbin'.

 It should be part of gst-plugins-base. Please install it. 
```

Ciao

EDIT: scusa,ma mi era sfuggito parte del tuo post

EDIT 2: magari può essere la versione di gstreamer o delle flag use da attivare,eppure il log è chiaro

----------

## magowiz

gstreamer è installato sia alla versione 0.10.8 che alla versione 0.8.11

per quanto riguarda le use flag ho dato il comando equery u gstreamer e mi dice che ci sono le sole use debug e doc, entrambe disabilitate.

Inoltre, non so se c'entra, ma all'avvio di gnome mi compare il seguente messaggio di errore : 

```

Si è verificato un errore durante l'avvio del demome delle impostazioni di GNOME.

Alcuni aspetti come temi, suoni o impostazioni dello sfondo potrebbero non funzionare correttamente.

Il demone delle impostazioni è stato riavviato troppe volte.

L'ultimo messaggio di errore è stato:

System exception: IDL:Bonobo/GeneralError:1.0 : Il processo figlio non ha restituito nessun messaggio di errore, si è verificato un errore sconosciuto

GNOME tenterà di riavviare il demone delle impostazioni al prossimo login.

```

----------

## nikko96

Sembra possa trattarsi di un bug per cui totem non riconosce taluni plugin di gstreamer.

Al limite prova a postare un

```
# emerge --info
```

Ciao.

----------

## magowiz

ecco il mio emerge --info : 

```

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.4

Portage 2.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [enabled]

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -mcpu=i686 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -mfpmath=sse -msse -mmmx -m3dnow"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -mcpu=i686 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -mfpmath=sse -msse -mmmx -m3dnow"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distcc distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at http://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.solnet.ch/mirror/Gentoo http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac alsa apache2 apm arts avi bash-completion berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts cdda cdio cdr cli crypt cups dbus divx4linux dlloader dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd fam ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran freetype gdbm gif gimp gimpprint gnome gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 guile hal httpd imlib ipv6 isdnlog jack java joystick jpeg kde libg++ libwww live mad matroska mikmod mmx mono motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection scanner sdl session spell spl sse ssl stream svga tcpd theora truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb v4l vcd vlm vorbis win32codecs wxwindows x86 xml xmms xorg xv xvid zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_evdev kernel_linux linguas_it userland_GNU video_cards_nvidia video_cards_fbdev"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## nikko96

Fossi in te proverei a compilarlo con CFLAGS standard per il tuo processore

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

Ciao

----------

## magowiz

cosa dovrei ricompilare? I plugin di gstreamer, totem o entrambi?

EDIT : ora mi da un altro errore : 

```

checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/totem-1.4.2-r1/work/totem-1.4.2/config.log

!!! ERROR: media-video/totem-1.4.2-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  totem-1.4.2-r1.ebuild, line 136:   Called gnome2_src_compile

  gnome2.eclass, line 63:   Called gnome2_src_configure

  gnome2.eclass, line 59:   Called econf '--disable-vanity' '--disable-gtk' '--with-dbus' '--enable-nautilus' '--disable-lirc' '--disable-nvtv' '--disable-mozilla' '--without-mozilla' '--enable-gstreamer=0.10' 'MOZILLA_PLUGINDIR=/usr/lib/nsbrowser' '--disable-gtk-doc'

  ebuild.sh, line 541:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

----------

## nikko96

Al limite fai delle prove,mantenendo compatibilità con le vecchie opzioni.

Se

```
-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer
```

non va prova

 con

```
-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -mfpmath=sse -msse
```

per esempio.

Fai qualche prova,per vedere se puoi risolvere il problema,occhio a far rimanere le CFLAGS(CXXFLAGS)

compatibili con le precedenti.

Ciao

Edit: prima di totem dovresti ricompilare  gsreamer-plugins-base

----------

## magowiz

niente da fare, ho provato in entrambi i modi ma l'errore resta. Anche altri pacchetti mi danno questo errore, forse dovrei aprire un altro topic per questo errore.

----------

## Onip

prova a postare qualche riga in più dell'errore

----------

## magowiz

ecco 

```

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/totem-1.4.2-r1/work/totem-1.4.2 ...

QA Notice: USE Flag 'doc' not in IUSE for media-video/totem-1.4.2-r1

 * econf: updating totem-1.4.2/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.gue ss

 * econf: updating totem-1.4.2/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --inf odir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var /lib --disable-vanity --disable-gtk --with-dbus --enable-nautilus --disable-lirc  --disable-nvtv --disable-mozilla --without-mozilla --enable-gstreamer=0.10 MOZI LLA_PLUGINDIR=/usr/lib/nsbrowser --disable-gtk-doc --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler  cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/totem-1.4.2-r1/work/totem-1.4.2/config.log

!!! ERROR: media-video/totem-1.4.2-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  totem-1.4.2-r1.ebuild, line 136:   Called gnome2_src_compile

  gnome2.eclass, line 63:   Called gnome2_src_configure

  gnome2.eclass, line 59:   Called econf '--disable-vanity' '--disable-gtk' '--w ith-dbus' '--enable-nautilus' '--disable-lirc' '--disable-nvtv' '--disable-mozil la' '--without-mozilla' '--enable-gstreamer=0.10' 'MOZILLA_PLUGINDIR=/usr/lib/ns browser' '--disable-gtk-doc'

  ebuild.sh, line 541:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rel evant.

```

come puoi vedere prima dell'errore che avevo postato prima non c'è niente di anomalo.

allego inoltre il config.log : 

```
This file contains any messages produced by compilers while

running configure, to aid debugging if configure makes a mistake.

It was created by totem configure 1.4.2, which was

generated by GNU Autoconf 2.59.  Invocation command line was

  $ ./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-vanity --disable-gtk --with-dbus --enable-nautilus --disable-lirc --disable-nvtv --disable-mozilla --without-mozilla --enable-gstreamer=0.10 MOZILLA_PLUGINDIR=/usr/lib/nsbrowser --disable-gtk-doc --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

## --------- ##

## Platform. ##

## --------- ##

hostname = athlon

uname -m = i686

uname -r = 2.6.17-gentoo-r7

uname -s = Linux

uname -v = #1 Mon Sep 4 16:11:54 CEST 2006

/usr/bin/uname -p = AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+

/bin/uname -X     = unknown

/bin/arch              = i686

/usr/bin/arch -k       = unknown

/usr/convex/getsysinfo = unknown

hostinfo               = unknown

/bin/machine           = unknown

/usr/bin/oslevel       = unknown

/bin/universe          = unknown

PATH: /usr/lib/ccache/bin

PATH: /usr/lib/distcc/bin

PATH: /usr/local/sbin

PATH: /sbin

PATH: /usr/sbin

PATH: /usr/lib/portage/bin

PATH: /usr/local/bin

PATH: /bin

PATH: /usr/bin

PATH: /opt/bin

PATH: /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1

PATH: /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin

PATH: /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin

PATH: /usr/kde/3.5/sbin

PATH: /usr/kde/3.5/bin

PATH: /usr/qt/3/bin

PATH: /usr/kde/3.3/sbin

PATH: /usr/kde/3.3/bin

## ----------- ##

## Core tests. ##

## ----------- ##

configure:1694: checking for a BSD-compatible install

configure:1749: result: /bin/install -c

configure:1760: checking whether build environment is sane

configure:1803: result: yes

configure:1868: checking for gawk

configure:1884: found /bin/gawk

configure:1894: result: gawk

configure:1904: checking whether make sets $(MAKE)

configure:1924: result: yes

configure:2278: checking for style of include used by make

configure:2306: result: GNU

configure:2339: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:2355: found /usr/lib/ccache/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:2365: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:2647: checking for C compiler version

configure:2650: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --version </dev/null >&5

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc (GCC) 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)

Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

configure:2653: $? = 0

configure:2655: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -v </dev/null >&5

Using built-in specs.

Target: i686-pc-linux-gnu

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/gcc-4.1.1/work/gcc-4.1.1/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include/g++-v4 --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --disable-libunwind-exceptions --disable-multilib --disable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --disable-libgcj --enable-languages=c,c++,fortran --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu

Thread model: posix

gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)

configure:2658: $? = 0

configure:2660: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -V </dev/null >&5

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: '-V' option must have argument

distcc[23986] ERROR: compile (null) on localhost failed

configure:2663: $? = 1

configure:2686: checking for C compiler default output file name

configure:2689: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -mcpu=i686 -march=athlon-xp -pipe mfpmath=sse -msse -mmmx -m3dnow   conftest.c  >&5i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: mfpmath=sse: No such file or directory

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

conftest.c:12:1: warning: "PACKAGE" redefined

conftest.c:10:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

conftest.c:13:1: warning: "VERSION" redefined

conftest.c:11:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

distcc[23997] ERROR: compile conftest.c on localhost failed

configure:2692: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

|

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "totem"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "totem"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "1.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "totem 1.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "http://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=totem"

| #define PACKAGE "totem"

| #define VERSION "1.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE "totem"

| #define VERSION "1.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE totem

| #define VERSION 1.4.2

| #define GETTEXT_PACKAGE "totem"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

|

| int

| main ()

| {

|

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:2731: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

## ---------------- ##

## Cache variables. ##

## ---------------- ##

ac_cv_env_CC_set=

ac_cv_env_CC_value=

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_value='-O2 -mcpu=i686 -march=athlon-xp -pipe mfpmath=sse -msse -mmmx -m3dnow'

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_CPP_set=

ac_cv_env_CPP_value=

ac_cv_env_CXXCPP_set=

ac_cv_env_CXXCPP_value=

ac_cv_env_CXXFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_CXXFLAGS_value='-O2 -mcpu=i686 -march=athlon-xp -pipe mfpmath=sse -msse -mmmx -m3dnow'

ac_cv_env_CXX_set=

ac_cv_env_CXX_value=

ac_cv_env_DBUS_CFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_DBUS_CFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_DBUS_LIBS_set=

ac_cv_env_DBUS_LIBS_value=

ac_cv_env_EXTRA_GNOME_CFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_EXTRA_GNOME_CFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_EXTRA_GNOME_LIBS_set=

ac_cv_env_EXTRA_GNOME_LIBS_value=

ac_cv_env_F77_set=

ac_cv_env_F77_value=

ac_cv_env_FFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_FFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_GLIB_WITH_ATOMIC_REFCOUNTING_CFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_GLIB_WITH_ATOMIC_REFCOUNTING_CFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_GLIB_WITH_ATOMIC_REFCOUNTING_LIBS_set=

ac_cv_env_GLIB_WITH_ATOMIC_REFCOUNTING_LIBS_value=

ac_cv_env_GST_CFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_GST_CFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_GST_LIBS_set=

ac_cv_env_GST_LIBS_value=

ac_cv_env_GTK_CFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_GTK_CFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_GTK_LIBS_set=

ac_cv_env_GTK_LIBS_value=

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_MOZILLA_CFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_MOZILLA_CFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_MOZILLA_LIBS_set=

ac_cv_env_MOZILLA_LIBS_value=

ac_cv_env_MOZILLA_PLUGINDIR_set=set

ac_cv_env_MOZILLA_PLUGINDIR_value=/usr/lib/nsbrowser

ac_cv_env_NAUTILUS_CFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_NAUTILUS_CFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_NAUTILUS_LIBS_set=

ac_cv_env_NAUTILUS_LIBS_value=

ac_cv_env_NVTV_CFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_NVTV_CFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_NVTV_LIBS_set=

ac_cv_env_NVTV_LIBS_value=

ac_cv_env_PKG_CONFIG_set=

ac_cv_env_PKG_CONFIG_value=

ac_cv_env_TOTEM_PLPARSER_CFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_TOTEM_PLPARSER_CFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_TOTEM_PLPARSER_LIBS_set=

ac_cv_env_TOTEM_PLPARSER_LIBS_value=

ac_cv_env_XINE_CFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_XINE_CFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_XINE_LIBS_set=

ac_cv_env_XINE_LIBS_value=

ac_cv_env_build_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_build_alias_value=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_host_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_host_alias_value=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_target_alias_set=

ac_cv_env_target_alias_value=

ac_cv_path_install='/bin/install -c'

ac_cv_prog_AWK=gawk

ac_cv_prog_CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

ac_cv_prog_make_make_set=yes

## ----------------- ##

## Output variables. ##

## ----------------- ##

ACLOCAL='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/totem-1.4.2-r1/work/totem-1.4.2/missing --run aclocal-1.9'

ALL_LINGUAS='am ar az be bg bn br ca cs cy da de el en_CA en_GB es et eu fa fi fr ga gl gu he hi hr hu id is it ja ka ko ku lt lv mg mk ml ms nb ne nl nn pa pl pt pt_BR ro ru rw sk sq sr sr@Latn sv te th tr ug uk vi wa xh zh_CN zh_HK zh_TW'

AMDEPBACKSLASH='\'

AMDEP_FALSE='#'

AMDEP_TRUE=''

AMTAR='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/totem-1.4.2-r1/work/totem-1.4.2/missing --run tar'

AR=''

AUTOCONF='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/totem-1.4.2-r1/work/totem-1.4.2/missing --run autoconf'

AUTOHEADER='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/totem-1.4.2-r1/work/totem-1.4.2/missing --run autoheader'

AUTOMAKE='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/totem-1.4.2-r1/work/totem-1.4.2/missing --run automake-1.9'

AWK='gawk'

CATALOGS=''

CATOBJEXT=''

CC='i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'

CCDEPMODE=''

CFLAGS='-O2 -mcpu=i686 -march=athlon-xp -pipe mfpmath=sse -msse -mmmx -m3dnow'

CPP=''

CPPFLAGS=''

CXX=''

CXXCPP=''

CXXDEPMODE=''

CXXFLAGS='-O2 -mcpu=i686 -march=athlon-xp -pipe mfpmath=sse -msse -mmmx -m3dnow'

CYGPATH_W='echo'

DATADIRNAME=''

DBUS_BIND=''

DBUS_CFLAGS=''

DBUS_LIBS=''

DEFS=''

DEPDIR='.deps'

ECHO='echo'

ECHO_C=''

ECHO_N='-n'

ECHO_T=''

EGREP=''

EXEEXT=''

EXTRA_GNOME_CFLAGS=''

EXTRA_GNOME_LIBS=''

F77=''

FFLAGS=''

GCONFTOOL=''

GCONF_SCHEMAS_INSTALL_FALSE=''

GCONF_SCHEMAS_INSTALL_TRUE=''

GCONF_SCHEMA_CONFIG_SOURCE=''

GCONF_SCHEMA_FILE_DIR=''

GETTEXT_PACKAGE='totem'

GLIB_WITH_ATOMIC_REFCOUNTING_CFLAGS=''

GLIB_WITH_ATOMIC_REFCOUNTING_LIBS=''

GMOFILES=''

GMSGFMT=''

GST_CFLAGS=''

GST_LIBS=''

GTK_CFLAGS=''

GTK_LIBS=''

HAVE_GNOME_FALSE=''

HAVE_GNOME_TRUE=''

HAVE_MOZILLA_FALSE=''

HAVE_MOZILLA_TRUE=''

HAVE_NAUTILUS_FALSE=''

HAVE_NAUTILUS_TRUE=''

HAVE_X86_FALSE=''

HAVE_X86_TRUE=''

HAVE_XVIDMODE_FALSE=''

HAVE_XVIDMODE_TRUE=''

INSTALL_DATA='${INSTALL} -m 644'

INSTALL_PROGRAM='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_SCRIPT='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_STRIP_PROGRAM='${SHELL} $(install_sh) -c -s'

INSTOBJEXT=''

INTLLIBS=''

INTLTOOL_CAVES_RULE=''

INTLTOOL_DESKTOP_RULE=''

INTLTOOL_DIRECTORY_RULE=''

INTLTOOL_EXTRACT=''

INTLTOOL_ICONV=''

INTLTOOL_KBD_RULE=''

INTLTOOL_KEYS_RULE=''

INTLTOOL_MERGE=''

INTLTOOL_MSGFMT=''

INTLTOOL_MSGMERGE=''

INTLTOOL_OAF_RULE=''

INTLTOOL_PERL=''

INTLTOOL_PONG_RULE=''

INTLTOOL_PROP_RULE=''

INTLTOOL_SCHEMAS_RULE=''

INTLTOOL_SERVER_RULE=''

INTLTOOL_SERVICE_RULE=''

INTLTOOL_SHEET_RULE=''

INTLTOOL_SOUNDLIST_RULE=''

INTLTOOL_THEME_RULE=''

INTLTOOL_UI_RULE=''

INTLTOOL_UPDATE=''

INTLTOOL_XAM_RULE=''

INTLTOOL_XGETTEXT=''

INTLTOOL_XML_NOMERGE_RULE=''

INTLTOOL_XML_RULE=''

LDFLAGS=''

LIBOBJS=''

LIBS=''

LIBTOOL=''

LN_S=''

LTLIBOBJS=''

MAKEINFO='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/totem-1.4.2-r1/work/totem-1.4.2/missing --run makeinfo'

MKINSTALLDIRS=''

MOZILLA=''

MOZILLA_CFLAGS=''

MOZILLA_IDLDIR=''

MOZILLA_LIBDIR=''

MOZILLA_LIBS=''

MOZILLA_PLUGINDIR='/usr/lib/nsbrowser'

MOZILLA_PREFIX=''

MOZILLA_XPCOM_CFLAGS=''

MOZILLA_XPIDL=''

MSGFMT=''

NAUTILUS_CFLAGS=''

NAUTILUS_LIBS=''

NVTV_CFLAGS=''

NVTV_LIBS=''

OBJEXT=''

PACKAGE='totem'

PACKAGE_BUGREPORT='http://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=totem'

PACKAGE_NAME='totem'

PACKAGE_STRING='totem 1.4.2'

PACKAGE_TARNAME='totem'

PACKAGE_VERSION='1.4.2'

PATH_SEPARATOR=':'

PKG_CONFIG=''

PLPARSER_LT_VERSION=''

POFILES=''

POSUB=''

PO_IN_DATADIR_FALSE=''

PO_IN_DATADIR_TRUE=''

RANLIB=''

REMOTE_LIBS=''

SET_MAKE=''

SHELL='/bin/sh'

STRIP=''

TOTEM_GST_010_FALSE=''

TOTEM_GST_010_TRUE=''

TOTEM_GST_FALSE=''

TOTEM_GST_TRUE=''

TOTEM_PLPARSER_CFLAGS=''

TOTEM_PLPARSER_LIBS=''

TOTEM_PL_PARSER_VERSION_MAJOR=''

TOTEM_PL_PARSER_VERSION_MICRO=''

TOTEM_PL_PARSER_VERSION_MINOR=''

TOTEM_VANITY_FALSE=''

TOTEM_VANITY_TRUE=''

TOTEM_VERSION_MAJOR=''

TOTEM_VERSION_MICRO=''

TOTEM_VERSION_MINOR=''

USE_NLS=''

VERSION='1.4.2'

WITH_DBUS_FALSE=''

WITH_DBUS_TRUE=''

XGETTEXT=''

XINE_CFLAGS=''

XINE_LIBS=''

XTEST_LIBS=''

XVIDMODE_LIBS=''

X_LIBS=''

ac_ct_AR=''

ac_ct_CC=''

ac_ct_CXX=''

ac_ct_F77=''

ac_ct_RANLIB=''

ac_ct_STRIP=''

ac_pt_PKG_CONFIG=''

am__fastdepCC_FALSE=''

am__fastdepCC_TRUE=''

am__fastdepCXX_FALSE=''

am__fastdepCXX_TRUE=''

am__include='include'

am__leading_dot='.'

am__quote=''

am__tar='${AMTAR} chof - "$$tardir"'

am__untar='${AMTAR} xf -'

bindir='${exec_prefix}/bin'

build='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

build_alias='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

build_cpu=''

build_os=''

build_vendor=''

datadir='/usr/share'

exec_prefix='NONE'

host='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

host_alias='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

host_cpu=''

host_os=''

host_vendor=''

includedir='${prefix}/include'

infodir='/usr/share/info'

install_sh='/var/tmp/portage/totem-1.4.2-r1/work/totem-1.4.2/install-sh'

libdir='${exec_prefix}/lib'

libexecdir='${exec_prefix}/libexec'

localstatedir='/var/lib'

mandir='/usr/share/man'

mkdir_p='mkdir -p --'

oldincludedir='/usr/include'

prefix='/usr'

program_transform_name='s,x,x,'

sbindir='${exec_prefix}/sbin'

sharedstatedir='${prefix}/com'

sysconfdir='/etc'

target_alias=''

## ----------- ##

## confdefs.h. ##

## ----------- ##

#define GETTEXT_PACKAGE "totem"

#define PACKAGE "totem"

#define PACKAGE "totem"

#define PACKAGE totem

#define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "http://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=totem"

#define PACKAGE_NAME "totem"

#define PACKAGE_STRING "totem 1.4.2"

#define PACKAGE_TARNAME "totem"

#define PACKAGE_VERSION "1.4.2"

#define VERSION "1.4.2"

#define VERSION "1.4.2"

#define VERSION 1.4.2

configure: exit 77

```

----------

## magowiz

ho risolto prima il problema del C compiler che non riusciva a creare eseguibili rimuovendo dai CFLAGS le ottimizzazioni mpfmath, successivamente ho ricompilato liboil, gst-plugins-base e totem e l'errore è sprarito.

----------

